# Hello everyone!



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello! I just wanted to start off by introducing myself to all of the saltwater keepers here. Here is a little about me:

I started off in freshwater at bettafish.com. I Currently have 15 betta and love them!! however, I am immersing myself in the world of saltwater because my Fiance has a saltwater fantasy and I found a great deal on one for him for our anniversary. I am interested in freshwater breeding and moderate a growing local aquarium.

Here is a little about our tank:

We have a 55 gallon FOWLR aquarium. It has two "walmart" (to put it in the words of the previous owner) filters, and two different kinds of lights. Not too sure what they are. The seller claimed live sand/shell substrate with two small live rocks. I have added another live rock since it came into our possession. One of them sits over the lair of the horrifying centipede, which I have been told is good for the tank. There are about 6 neritish looking snails and probably 10 hermit crabs. The main inhabitant is a Koran Angelfish, who just got over ich. The heater is set to about 75. The tank is also recovering from bad algae and neglect.

We would love to have some corals/urchins/creatures that would work for this kind of tank, but I can't figure out which ones those are.

Where from here ?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello, Bniebetta. Welcome to the dark side of aquaria! :twisted:

Everything you have going on so far for a FOWLR looks ok. Those algae outbreaks are probably due to the filter media in the "Wal-Mart" filters you have. You may want to just run them empty, or clean them twice a week (depending on your bioload) to keep down on phosphates and nitrates.

Turn the heater up a few cranks. Around 78.

Can you post up a pic so we can see just how much live rock is in there?

That "centipede" is a bristleworm. Beneficial to the tank.

Sorry it took so long to answer, and again, welcome to saltwater!


----------

